
It’s a Great Idea, But How Does it Make Money? - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/its-a-great-idea-but-how-does-it-make-money/
======
borisfowler
Unless you have a business model, it seems pretty pointless to start a
business. Isn't the point to make money?

Part of running a business is making money and I think a good way of doing
that is by making sure you have a competitive advantage over your competition.
Even better would be if it is a sustainable advantage. Sometimes, it can be as
easy as changing some wording in your business plan, or other times it
requires innovation. However you look at it, it will beneficial to you.

